
Flopstarter. A platform for bad ideas - olifrost
http://flopstarter.oliandjosie.com
======
dingo_bat
NSFW images!

------
gumby
Nicely done.

A different take (with community involvement):
[http://www.halfbakery.com](http://www.halfbakery.com)

------
beeskneecaps
This needs the Dogecoin community.

